# Energie Sparen o. Ausschalten?



## ph1driver (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo @ all,

hab mal 2 Fragen

1. Ist es für den PC schlecht, wenn man ihn nur in den Energiespar modus setzt, oder sollte man ihn lieber ganz ausschalten?

2. Wieviel Strom verbraucht der PC noch ca. im Energiespar modus?


----------



## midnight (11. Januar 2010)

> Ist es für den PC schlecht, wenn man ihn nur in den Energiespar modus setzt, oder sollte man ihn lieber ganz ausschalten?


Er funktioniert natürlich auch im Energiesparmodus. Aber wozu den Energiesparmodus nutzen, wenn du den Rechner nicht brauchst?



> 2. Wieviel Strom verbraucht der PC noch ca. im Energiespar modus?


Das ist stark von deinem Rechner abhängig. 

Ich empfehle den Ruhezustand. Der Rechner braucht keinen Strom mehr und ist sehr schnell wieder einsatzbereit. Nicht ganz so schnell wie Standby, dafür aber deutlich sparsamer (=

so far


----------



## ph1driver (11. Januar 2010)

Finde es halt nicht schlecht, wenn der PC sofort einsatzbereit ist, wenn braucht. Und es ist ja soweit ich weiß auch alles aus, nur das der Ram noch mit Strom versorgt wird, damit er nicht die Daten verliert.


----------



## Hektor123 (11. Januar 2010)

Das Ganze hängt auch vom OS ab und dessen Einstellungen. Vista und 7 haben standardmäßig einen Hybridmodus, wo der aktuelle Stand sowohl im RAM als auch auf die HDD geschrieben wird, falls der Rechner ausgeht (Stromausfall...oder was anderes...^^)
Erst nach Deaktivierung des Modus steht dir beides zur Verfügung.Im Standby wird doch relativ viel Energie verbraten, aber immer noch besser als idlen.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (11. Januar 2010)

Na ja. Alles aus kann man nicht behaupten. Selbst wenn man ihn ausschaltet ziehen manche Steckkarten noch Strom.
Erinnert sich noch jemand an das PCGH-Video, wo trotz getrenntem NT der CPU-Lüfter weiterlief?


----------



## ghostadmin (11. Januar 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> Ich empfehle den Ruhezustand. Der Rechner braucht keinen Strom mehr und ist sehr schnell wieder einsatzbereit. Nicht ganz so schnell wie Standby, dafür aber deutlich sparsamer (=



Wow. Im Ruhezustand 0 Watt und damit sparsamer als PC ausgeschaltet.



Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Na ja. Alles aus kann man nicht behaupten. Selbst wenn man ihn ausschaltet ziehen manche Steckkarten noch Strom.
> Erinnert sich noch jemand an das PCGH-Video, wo trotz getrenntem NT der CPU-Lüfter weiterlief?



Das war aber durch den Monitor.^^


----------



## midnight (11. Januar 2010)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Na ja. Alles aus kann man nicht behaupten. Selbst wenn man ihn ausschaltet ziehen manche Steckkarten noch Strom.
> Erinnert sich noch jemand an das PCGH-Video, wo trotz getrenntem NT der CPU-Lüfter weiterlief?



Stimmt, da kam was über die DVI-Versorgungsspannung vom Monitor oder so 

Aber wenn ich hier ausmache schalte ich die Mehrfachsteckdose aus, dann is Ende.

so far


----------



## Scorpioking78 (11. Januar 2010)

midnight schrieb:


> ...Aber wenn ich hier ausmache schalte ich die Mehrfachsteckdose aus, dann is Ende.
> 
> so far


 
Stimmt, der einzige Weg um dem Teil den Saft restlos abzudrehen!

@Ghostadmin
Der PC zieht auch nach dem herunterfahren Strom, damit Dinge wie Wakeup on Lan/ModemRing u.s.w. funktionieren können. Den Komponenten selbst ist es scheinbar egal, woher diese Mindestspannung stammt.


----------



## ph1driver (11. Januar 2010)

Hey Leute, wollte jetzt keine Diskussion entfachen. Kann man das irgenwo nachschauen, wieviel der PC im "Energie-Sparmodus" mehr verbraucht, als wenn man ihn normal ausschaltet?

Hat jemand ein Strommessgerät für die Steckdose daheim, und könnte das mal probieren?


----------



## midnight (11. Januar 2010)

Wie gesagt, die verbrauchte Leistung im Energiesparmodus ist von Rechner zu Rechner unterschiedlich.

so far


----------



## ph1driver (11. Januar 2010)

So, habe mir jetzt mal vom nachbarn ein Verbrauchsmessgerät geliehen, und was soll ich sagen, 16W Ausgeschaltet und 16W bei Energie Sparen.

Wenn ich beim NT den Schalter noch ausmache, sind es immernoch 7W.

Also kann ich ihn auch im Energiesparmodus lassen, macht eh keinen unterschied. Und Steckerleiste an u. aus, oder hinter dem PC den Schalter umswitchen, hab ich keinen bock drauf.


----------



## GPHENOM (11. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mal ne Frage ich will auch den Energiesparmodus von WIN 7 benutzten das klappt auch sehr gut wenn ich nach 2 minuten wieder an den PC gehe.
Aber wenn ich für ne halbe stunde weggehe dauert das angehen länger als das normale hochfahren, ich glaube es liegt am bios aber ich weiß nicht was ich einstellen soll.

Edit weiß woran es lag, es war eine defekte steckdose^^
Nachdem mein PC komischerweise nicht mehr anging habe ich die steckdose ewechselt und alles Klappt mit Energiesparen.


----------

